# Ecclesiarchy Knight Titan Crusader



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

I really wanted some long distance anti tank with more punch for dealing with av13/14 tanks. my 3 Exorcists still have issues dealing Leman russ' let alone land raiders and Emperor help me, a necron monolith. Then inspiration led me to start this....

Just gotta keep plugging away at it, the other arm might be done holding a giant storm shield, not sure yet though.

so thoughts comments....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, looking forward to seeing the final model.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job so far! You could make it look a little more sister'y if you gave it a stylised chainsword in the other arm maybe. It could use some sisters symbols as wel, but still, great work! Rep for you


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive start.

My only niggle is that the gun barrel looks much too long.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great! I love what you have done with the pilot, the cabling and stuff in the cockpit is really cool looking. I am with Dave though on the length of the gun barrel, looks too long and makes the thing look front heavy. Other than that an impressive project. I will be following your progress with interest.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

*My Knight titan fluff*

I'm actually trying to not make it too sistery but Ecclesiarchy, less fleur de lys, more of the the I with the sun and skull motif. The fluff I've made for it is that it was once touched by the emperor. As such, it had been worshipped as a shine for ten thousand years, where pilgrims would come to see it, and the really rich, generous ones could touch it. Of the sisters who came to garrison the shrine world, one decided to sneak a touch, and the Knight responded to the touch and miraculously stated to function after ten thousand years.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

*update with pics*

Still making progress. The second arm is a quickly done twin linked inferno cannon using redeemer sponsons. Haven't shortened the lance cannon yet, as its simple to cut it whenever.
The shield will have an Ecclesiarchy symbol made from two Saint celestine halos and the original titan head. Since the arms are removeable/poseable i can switch out weapons and will probably do a chain sword of some kind. Next though is a thorough raiding of all my bits box to make it as over the top gothic/flamey like the rest of the army.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks very good.

My only issue is that Im pretty certain I can see Chaos stars on its legs...


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

*Update more pics*

So the major construction is done and I've been adding detail layers and armament. Payload is a twinlinked inferno cannon, twin-linked HB's,LasLance, and shield. The shrine on the back has two seraphim from the immolator kit, holy icon and will have the braziers from the Karamazov kit. The icon is two saint celestine halos cut into one ring and the head from the imperator titan. it mounts on a jetbike rod to look like its floating. The head and upper torso are also magnetized now. more details and rivets to come and the base to work on.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work so far


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

nice work dude, what did you make the upper legs out of, also i have to say that the las lance looks slightly _too_ long (maybe?)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad to see you are still going.

The halo works very well.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

The upper legs are made from chaos defiler claws I got in a random bitz bag, now without chaos symbols. I eventually got around to cutting them off and covering the spot with thumb tacks for a rounded look.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII (Apr 20, 2011)

*Ecclesiarchy Knight Titan*

So for anyone watching this thread here is a long overdue update of the Knight Titan. I've put so many extra details on it that its hard to remember everything, also used liquid green stuff for the first time on this model,neat stuff. The reliquary on the back took a while to match what I had in my head, really pushed my green stuff skills on the shield and the purity seals. The seals were fun as I used a models face to stamp them in place. Its a devotional thing to dip your face into hot wax,...you know for the emperor.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really looking fantastic man!!! The work on the shield is stunning.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Very cool man, awesome job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The shield is great, and the seals look really smooth.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks excellent, the GS on the shield is very good, but I think the legs could do with some bulking up, maybe a bit more shielding on the upper legs. They look a bit spindly for the size of the upper body.


----------

